# Kabel Deutschland WLAN Hotspot



## Schneeerich (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe dies ist die richtige Kategorie für Meine Frage - schien mir am sinnvollsten.

Meine Frage geht an Kabel Deutschland Kunden, die mir Auskunft darüber geben können, *ob das WLAN-Hotspot-Netz trotzdem sichtbar ist auch wenn man die Hotspot/Homespot-Funktion abschaltet.*

Da es bei mir keine anständiges Internet in der Strasse gibt (DSL 1000), hab ich das Glück (gehabt) einen KD Hotspot zu empfangen, auf dem ich 10MBit down und 2MBit up bekomme. Das hat auch bis vor ein paar Tagen super funktioniert. Jetzt allerdings funktionierts nicht mehr. Ich bekomm keine IP mehr zugewiesen.

Habe auch schon beim KD Service angerufen, allerdings können die mir keine Auskunft drüber geben, was da Sache ist (Datenschutz).

Ich war auch schon beim Nachbar klingeln (von wo der Hotspot kommt).
Der war allerdings so überrascht, dass ich über SEINEN Anschluss ins Internet ging.... dass der nicht gleich die Polizei gerufen hat war alles. Der hatte null Ahnung vom Internet, aber hauptsache nen 100MBit Anschluss haben

Also wäre super wenn mir die obengenannte Frage einer beantworten kann.


Besten Dank
Eric


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2015)

muss man denn nicht selbst kd-kunde sein, um diese hot- bzw homespots (unbegrenzt) nutzen zu können?


----------



## Schneeerich (9. Februar 2015)

Habe ich dann vergessen zu erwähnen. Bin ich. Kostet mich 19.90 im Monat.

Grüße


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2015)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Habe ich dann vergessen zu erwähnen. Bin ich. Kostet mich 19.90 im Monat.
> 
> Grüße



In der Schweiz gibts was ähnliches, wenn ich die Fragestellung richtig verstanden habe ( Wi-Free | gratis im Internet surfen | upc cablecom )

Die Modems, welche das Signal verbreiten, senden ja über ein anderes Netzwerk als jenes zu Hause.
Der Kunde kann selber wählen, ob sein Modem diesen Zugang zulässt. Zumindest hier bei UPC
Vielleicht hat derjenige, bei welchem du Dich jeweils eingewählt hast, die Funktion ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Schneeerich (9. Februar 2015)

Ja das vermute ich ja auch...aber das WLAN Netz "KD WLAN HOTSPOT" ist halt noch zu sehen. Deshalb ja meine Frage.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2015)

Erstmal wie haste rausgefunden das der Hotspot dem Nachbarn gehört ?

Bei einem Kabel Deutschland Hotspot steht nicht der name des Kunden dranne. Die Router selbst sind von Werk aus verschlüsselt. Wenn man den Namen ändert kann es sein das die Verschlüsslung neu einstellen muss.
Um einen Kabel Deutschland Hotspot nutzen zu dürfen muss man selbst Kunde bei Kabel Deutschland sein und selbst einen Hotspot anbieten via W-Lan.

Der Hotspot wird extra gestellt und man haftet nicht für. Man kann seinen Hotspot abschalten darf dann aber selbst den Hotspot von Kabel Deutschland nicht mehr nutzen.
Die Abschaltung bis der Hotspot komplett verschwindet dauert bis 7 Werktage aber wenn man sein Handy, Wlan anzeige nicht aktualisiert bleibt er drinne oder er ist noch als Favorit gespeichert.


Du schreibst du hast nur Dsl1000 aber dein Nachbar 100 MB - in was für einer Entfernung lebt dein Nachbar den das bei dir nur dsl1000 geht und bei ihm 100 mb.

Könnte es sein das du dich beschwerst das dein Nachbar sein vorher unverschlüsseltes Wlan abgedichtet hat ?
Weil sonst hättest du weiterhin den Hotspot nutzen können oder hättest ihn garnicht gebraucht


----------



## Schneeerich (9. Februar 2015)

Da siehst du etwas falsch. Ich muss nicht selber einen Hotspot anbieten.
Es hat ja die ganze Zeit funktioniert.

Dass mein Nachbar 100MBit hat und ich nur 1MBit liegt dadran, dass ich im 2ten Haus in der Strasse wohne und der Nachbar halt im Ersten (an einer Kreuzung)
Die haben das Glück, dass ihr Haus an die Leitungen der anderen Strasse der Kreuzung angschlossen sind.

Meine Anzeige vom Wlan hab ich auch aktualisiert.

Das WLAN Netz heißt "KD HOSPOT WLAN". Dadran kann mein Nachbar auch nichts verändern.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin Kabel Deutschland Kunde und sobald das W-Lan Aktiv ist an deinem Router kriegste einen Werbe Brief das du ein Teil von Kabel Deutschlands Open W-Lan bist. 

Dort wird dir erklärt das es ein 2tes Wlan ist wofür du nicht haftest und das von deinem Internet nichts begrenzt wird. Als ich meins im Kabel Deutschlands Menü deaktiviert hatte (7 Werktage Bearbeitung) bekam ich vorher eine Warnung das ich es nich nutzen kann mehr. Aber da mich die Volle Nutzung des Hotspot Systems 5 € monatlich mehr kostet habe ich es deaktiviert - die 30 Minuten Gratis als Kabel Deutschland Kunde brauchte ich nicht.




> Um den Kabel Deutschland Homespot-Service nutzen zu können, ist es erforderlich, den Homespot-Service von Kabel Deutschland am WLAN-Kabelrouter freigeschaltet zu haben.



Das steht auf Kabel Deutschland WLAN-Hotspots – Häufige Fragen
Also musste doch einen Home Spot Service anbieten um ihn nutzen zu dürfen


----------



## Schneeerich (9. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt nicht.
Es kostet Bestandskunden 4,99 und Nichtkunden, so wie mich, halt die besagten 19,99 Euro. Glaub den Service gibs noch nicht so lange.

http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/wlan-hotspots/wlan-hotspot-flat.html

Aber es hat ja bis vor ein paar Tage einwandfrei funktioniert.

Aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob das WLAN Netz immer noch sichtbar ist, auch wenn die Funktion deaktiviert wurde.

Grüße


----------



## Schneeerich (11. Februar 2015)

Zur Lösung des Problems:

Mein Nachbar hat seinen WLAN Router kurz vom Strom genommen und danach ging es wieder.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

Hättest mal bei ihm nicht geklingelt und ihn verschreckt dann hätt er seinen router nicht vom strom nehmen müssen


----------



## luki0710 (20. März 2015)

Der hot Spot ist bescheiden...... Seit wie den in der nähe haben ist unsere downloaderate im Keller


----------

